# paper work



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im new to this site, and im looking for abit of help ... myself and my husband are looking at moving out to spain in March, im very confused about residencia and other paper work that we are going to need, also what do i need to have in order to rent a house, or can i rent a house then get all paper work compleated , or do i need some of this documentation before im able to rent, another question i have, is that my husband works in iraq and will continue to do so once we move, he will only be in spain for 3 months of the year, and that will be spread over the year, will he need a residencia ? 

Thankyou in advance for any advice you can offer
sian.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new to this site, and im looking for abit of help ... myself and my husband are looking at moving out to spain in March, im very confused about residencia and other paper work that we are going to need, also what do i need to have in order to rent a house, or can i rent a house then get all paper work compleated , or do i need some of this documentation before im able to rent, another question i have, is that my husband works in iraq and will continue to do so once we move, he will only be in spain for 3 months of the year, and that will be spread over the year, will he need a residencia ?
> 
> ...


There is a sticky at the upper part of the page that deals with all this.

Residencia is no big problem, If your husband is only in Spain for short periods, he won't legally need it, however it might make things easier if you both have it, because with residencia you get your individual N.I.E. number and Spain works on identity numbers.

Hepa


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new to this site, and im looking for abit of help ... myself and my husband are looking at moving out to spain in March, im very confused about residencia and other paper work that we are going to need, also what do i need to have in order to rent a house, or can i rent a house then get all paper work compleated , or do i need some of this documentation before im able to rent, another question i have, is that my husband works in iraq and will continue to do so once we move, he will only be in spain for 3 months of the year, and that will be spread over the year, will he need a residencia ?
> 
> ...


Hepa is quite right to say that residencia is not a difficult process, but I would advise that you and your husband should go for some professional tax advice before making the move. With your husband working in Iraq, his tax position is not clear, and I wouldn't take advice from a forum!


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for your replys, and will take a look at the sticky.
my husband has an accountant in the uk who is telling us what he needs to do with regards to his tax.
sian


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

Hepa & Lynn both make very valid points. In answer to your question about renting, you don't need any more than your passport usually to rent a property, although many landlords will want the rent paying by means of a standing order from your Spanish bank.

You don't need residencia to get a Spanish bank account, although until you do you can only open a "tourist" account with fees attached. So if you open one of these initially be sure to change it to a residents account as soon as you have your NIE & Residencia.


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks so much for the reply, that has made things abit clearer for me, cant wait to get the ball rolling on this, im coming out on the 25th to have a good look around the area we would like to live and also to speak to the local british school.

Thanks once again for the replys


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

where abouts you going to?


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Javea in Alicante, going out to have a good look around the area, and also look at surrounding areas


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mum_of_5 said:


> Javea in Alicante, going out to have a good look around the area, and also look at surrounding areas


Oh just up the road form me!

The whole Alicante area is lovely...reasonable in price compared to southern spain and there are some wonderful places to visit! I am sure you will love it!


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

i honestly cannot wait, we have talked about it for years, and then thought why not just bite the bullet and do it instead of sitting here thinking about it, my hubby is away more than he is home now, so will be a fantastic place to take my kids minds off their dad being away, and a wonderful place for them to grow up.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mum_of_5 said:


> i honestly cannot wait, we have talked about it for years, and then thought why not just bite the bullet and do it instead of sitting here thinking about it, my hubby is away more than he is home now, so will be a fantastic place to take my kids minds off their dad being away, and a wonderful place for them to grow up.


Absolutely, and providing you can survive financially (ie have an income) I would recommend Spain to anyone! The kids here grow up different to the UK, with respect, more all round nicer, and they seem genuinly happy.

Obviously spain is like everywhere, it has its problems, it isnt perfect but it's a wonderful place to be!

I hope it all goes very well for you!

Drop me a line when you are in the area, we can possibly all meet for coffee and any help I can give you I would love to!


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

That would be great, im finding it all abit confusing at the minute, as to what i need to do first etc . so any help would be much appreciated, i wont be able to get on the forum while im over as im not taking my mobile with me, but if tell you the dates that we are coming over maybe we could arrange something, im coming out on the 25th, and will be leaving on the 1st, i have a meeting with the school on the 26th but everyday after that i am free. thanks again


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mum_of_5 said:


> That would be great, im finding it all abit confusing at the minute, as to what i need to do first etc . so any help would be much appreciated, i wont be able to get on the forum while im over as im not taking my mobile with me, but if tell you the dates that we are coming over maybe we could arrange something, im coming out on the 25th, and will be leaving on the 1st, i have a meeting with the school on the 26th but everyday after that i am free. thanks again


The forum is great, you get so much knowledge from so many people but you can always drop me a line via PM or via the link to my site below - love to hook up and help in any way i can!


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats great, thanks alot for your help ... im so glad i found this forum, it does have alot of useful information .. just read the thread regarding the weather .. kinda wish i hadnt now lol, thanks again and will be in touch.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mum_of_5 said:


> Thats great, thanks alot for your help ... im so glad i found this forum, it does have alot of useful information .. just read the thread regarding the weather .. kinda wish i hadnt now lol, thanks again and will be in touch.


The weather can be unpredictable during the winter but the summer is wonderful, Yes it is cold in winter but its still Spain. Recently there was widespread warnings of major weather problems, but it was reasonably ok here. 

If you are like me and love a good strom, spains the place to be! The lightning is an amazing thing to watch! (see, every cloud... jeje)


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> The weather can be unpredictable during the winter but the summer is wonderful, Yes it is cold in winter but its still Spain. Recently there was widespread warnings of major weather problems, but it was reasonably ok here.
> 
> If you are like me and love a good strom, spains the place to be! The lightning is an amazing thing to watch! (see, every cloud... jeje)


It sounds great, i cannot wait to come over, my kids are so excited too, i think a little nervous too as its a big change for them, they are kinda used to moving around as my husband used to be in the forces, so im hoping they will adjust fine, we wanted to keep them in a british school so it wasnt so much of a shock for them, and as for the lightning they will love it .... me on the other hand .... well im just a big baby when it comes to thunder and lightning ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mum_of_5 said:


> Javea in Alicante, going out to have a good look around the area, and also look at surrounding areas


yay!!

another family coming to Javea/Xabia:clap2:


how old are the kids??

if they are young enough for Spanish state school I would definitely go that way (free & good standards of education)

there is more than one International/British curriculum school here too (expensive)

you'll need the residents cert/NIE, padron, medicals for the kids to do the state schools

I have a feeling the International schools will take your money without any other paperwork! (they did when my went to one (briefly) 6 years ago, anyway)


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there

I have 5 little boys, their ages are 11, 8, 7, 2 and 5 months, my older children will be starting at the international school, as we want to make the move as stress free as possible for them, and my 8 year old is very shy and dont think he could cope being in a state school, i will be starting my 2 youngest in the state education, as to them they will know no different, we cannot wait to make the move now, we are all so excited.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have a look at El Portet near Moraira, my dad used to live there, wonderful area, also the Jalon valley, beautiful countryside,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Jávea? Great area but can't see why you wouldn't put the children into state school. If you are serious about staying in Spain, it's the way I'd go.


hard for an 11 year old though in my experience


not impossible - but hard



I'd probably at least give it a try


age 10 & below, there should be no problems at all


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> BAD idea. Unless this accountant is intimately acquainted with Spanish tax law, you should be talking to a gestor here in Spain.
> .


Absolutely agree with Steve, a UK accountant is great for UK tax but you need a Spanish Gestor (administrator), or better still an Asesoria (full fledged accountant) so you ensure that even your UK earnings are correctly dealt with in Spain. Even if you have no tax to pay you may still be required to submit returns etc. Best to be safe than sorry!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Absolutely agree with Steve, a UK accountant is great for UK tax but you need a Spanish Gestor (administrator), or better still an Asesoria (full fledged accountant) so you ensure that even your UK earnings are correctly dealt with in Spain. Even if you have no tax to pay you may still be required to submit returns etc. Best to be safe than sorry!


Even though the husband works in Iraq and only visits Spain for short periods of time?


Hepa


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Even though the husband works in Iraq and only visits Spain for short periods of time?
> 
> 
> Hepa


Absolutely. He can still be considered tax resident (this is separate from the process of declaring yourself a resident) in Spain because his wife and children are living here. The 183 day rule does not necessarily apply under these circumstances. And with him working abroad, with tax paid in the UK, I would advise seeing an accountant who is thoroughly clued up on UK and Spanish tax/residency issues.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Even though the husband works in Iraq and only visits Spain for short periods of time?
> 
> 
> Hepa


Hi Hepa

This is why I say talk to an expert, simply because I don't know for sure. It will depend on where the money gets paid to (UK bank, Iraq bank, Spain bank etc). It will also depend on other things such as interest on savings and where that is earned, whether the OP is liable for interest or exempt, where he is tax resident, getting healthcare etc etc etc etc (there really are a huge list of factors to take into account that only an expert can advise fully on). It could well be, and probably is, that nothing needs to be declared or done at all in Spain, and *I am not for one moment saying the OP is going to be liable for taxes in Spain!*

My advice however would be to have a word with an expert jsut to see. Sometimes you see accountants offering free initial advice, even if you go to one of them, it is always wise when you live somewhere to check everything out with a local expert just to be sure. Getting advice from a UK accountant is great but they may not (and probably wont) have the expertise to advise. To many in the UK, providing your UK obligations are taken care of they see it as OK, but sometimes those same figures need to be submitted in Spain too.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ah, now I understand, sounds complicated, yes I must agree see an expert,

Hepa


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

ok will look into that, thankyou for the advice.

sian


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Hi 'mum'!

We moved to Javea at the beginning of this year and haven't looked back! My two girls nearly 10 and nearly 7 when they started at state school in March this year and have settled so well. We had a few tears to start with - literally 2 or 3 days - with the little one, the big one was more reserved, cautious I guess, but fine. I told them over and over how amazing they were, how brave they were, how it really WAS a big deal. We gave them incentives - trinkets for the first week, 

I set very low expectations for the first few months and told them as much - their goals were; to make friends and try and understand as much spanish as possible. Without these two things there's really no point stressing about the rest. Both have 2-3 english speaking kids in the class (although mostly either bilingual or tri/multilingual) which was SUCH a big help.

The school they go to is big and pretty new and has it's critics, but we feel the cosmopolitan atmosphere and the melting pot of languages and cultures means that everybody is accepted and welcomed - an attitude we have tried to instill as we've moved around other parts of the world. My eldest has colombian and norweigan children in her class, my youngest has german and french children in her class. Because of this the ABSOLUTE rule is only Spanish & Valenciano are spoken, but the teachers seem to be totally at ease with all the different abilities and promote lots of self esteem and confidence, with a kind of total belief that hard work will see you through! Now I don't know if that's true, but it's the right attitude!  For mine certainly, it has given them a challenge to aim for and they are meeting it most days. 

For the 8 and 7 yr old I would certainly not hesitate to put them in state school, after all they have many years left at primary to really settle and if it turns out that they find it very hard you can always consider the international school then. 

Ping me a pm when you're in town or give me a call for a chat - I know what it's like to be planning the move!! :ranger: 
Hope this helps x


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for all the advice regarding schools, we have looked long and hard at state schools, and the british schools, and we have spoken to our children. we feel that for them the british school is for them, my son has just started at secondry school and is doing really well, my 8 year old is a very shy and quiet little boy, and we know he couldnt cope in state school, we are very serious about living in spain, its a big step for all of us, and if my children feel more confident and less worried about moving if they are going to a british school, then for me its the way to go, i have 2 younger children 2 and 5 months, who will be put into state school as for them it will be no diferent, like i say we have looked into state school and to me they look fantastic, but i have to make sure my children are happy and comfortable in their surroundings. again thankyou for all the advice. and fourgotospain, i will defo pm you when im in javea, and your advice is of great help to us.
thanks guys


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Hi 'mum'!
> 
> We moved to Javea at the beginning of this year and haven't looked back! My two girls nearly 10 and nearly 7 when they started at state school in March this year and have settled so well. We had a few tears to start with - literally 2 or 3 days - with the little one, the big one was more reserved, cautious I guess, but fine. I told them over and over how amazing they were, how brave they were, how it really WAS a big deal. We gave them incentives - trinkets for the first week,
> 
> ...


ooohh I just remembered we were planning to get together for a coffee:clap2:


have PMd my mobile number!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi there, thanks for all the advice regarding schools, we have looked long and hard at state schools, and the british schools, and we have spoken to our children. we feel that for them the british school is for them, my son has just started at secondry school and is doing really well, my 8 year old is a very shy and quiet little boy, and we know he couldnt cope in state school, we are very serious about living in spain, its a big step for all of us, and if my children feel more confident and less worried about moving if they are going to a british school, then for me its the way to go, i have 2 younger children 2 and 5 months, who will be put into state school as for them it will be no diferent, like i say we have looked into state school and to me they look fantastic, but i have to make sure my children are happy and comfortable in their surroundings. again thankyou for all the advice. and fourgotospain, i will defo pm you when im in javea, and your advice is of great help to us.
> thanks guys


fourgotospain's kids go to the same school as my younger dd still goes to - & the one my older dd went to until she started secondary


it really is a great school


I feel a meet up coming on:clap2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi there, thanks for all the advice regarding schools, we have looked long and hard at state schools, and the british schools, and we have spoken to our children. we feel that for them the british school is for them, my son has just started at secondry school and is doing really well, my 8 year old is a very shy and quiet little boy, and we know he couldnt cope in state school, we are very serious about living in spain, its a big step for all of us, and if my children feel more confident and less worried about moving if they are going to a british school, then for me its the way to go, i have 2 younger children 2 and 5 months, who will be put into state school as for them it will be no diferent, like i say we have looked into state school and to me they look fantastic, but i have to make sure my children are happy and comfortable in their surroundings. again thankyou for all the advice. and fourgotospain, i will defo pm you when im in javea, and your advice is of great help to us.
> thanks guys


Most Interesting! Do let us know when and where you will settle.

I have children, the youngest is 39 and the other two are 42 and 43

Hepa


----------

